
Show HN: I open-sourced my iPhone app side project - dvingo
https://github.com/dvingo/a_timely_manner
======
dvingo
I stopped doing iOS for a bit, so figured I might as well open this up. Hope
someone finds it useful.

~~~
ahmett
What does it do? It didn't seem practical to me from screenshots, does it
somehow understand you're running or doing commute from location/sensors?

~~~
dvingo
It's just a simple time tracker: you press start, then stop. You can group
things by activity (like timing your commute everyday). There is a "trip" type
which will also take your current GPS coordinates and your end coordinates to
give you a as-the-crow-flies line on a map. An obvious next feature would be
to take your coordinates on a recurring interval to give you a better view of
where you traveled.

------
patrickdavey
Me too Me too!
[https://github.com/snowpool/ios_native_app](https://github.com/snowpool/ios_native_app)
Admittedly it's not quite as universal as yours - being just a wrapper for a
carpooling site for ski fields (my own side project (August last year ->
[http://snowpool.org/countries/new-
zealand#year=2013&month=8&...](http://snowpool.org/countries/new-
zealand#year=2013&month=8&day=1&view=month) ) Still, I had help from a great
developer colleague of mine - so there might be some useful things in there
for people to look at.

~~~
gs7
And here's mine, a shopping list app: [https://github.com/gschwarzer/Shopping-
List](https://github.com/gschwarzer/Shopping-List)

------
samstave
Awesome. I spec'd out literally the eact same app years ago but never did
anything with it....

Good job

------
cfarm
This is awesome

~~~
dvingo
Thanks :)

------
hkailahi
Downloaded! This will be a great template for an app I plan on building.

------
dublinben
In all sincerity, how useful is an open source iOS app? Don't you still need
to pay their $100/year fee to distribute it? Wouldn't you have to jailbreak
your phone just to install this yourself?

~~~
ianstallings
No you wouldn't need to jailbreak your phone to run it. You have the source
code and you can compile that and xcode can install it.

~~~
nacs
XCode may be able to install it in the iOS Simulator but it certainly won't
install on your device without the $99/year license (unless you jailbreak).

~~~
thoughtpalette
appaloosa-store.com is a private app-ecosystem, I believe you're allowed one
free app on the free plan. Super simple to setup and install. You can also
hook jenkins builds up to it.

